# Post you fav pic og your garage. need ideas. ;)



## Tomas s (Nov 2, 2008)

hi all. post your fav pic of your garage. or your detailing center. 

i realy need som ideas. and where would i find the best? offcourse here.!!


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

ive got a 20ft steel container as a garrage and 4 huge units as a detailing center (my old mans buisiness units  )


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Heres mine but its far from finished.


----------



## Tomas s (Nov 2, 2008)

bug.mania said:


> ive got a 20ft steel container as a garrage and 4 huge units as a detailing center (my old mans buisiness units  )


well get on with the pics then. hehe


----------



## Tomas s (Nov 2, 2008)

EthanCrawford said:


> Heres mine but its far from finished.


looking great. post up some storage sulutions too.


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

Tomas s said:


> well get on with the pics then. hehe




i can show one of the units and the container but not the rest (confidentuality thing :wall: )

one of the units (smallest)  a mess at the mo but can get 2 cars in pluss all the stock thats in there









my contaner


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Might get some ideas from my build


----------



## Tomas s (Nov 2, 2008)

47p2 said:


> Might get some ideas from my build


i'v seen it. and love it.!


----------



## MSD1540 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mine is still work in progress!! I just need a couple more shelves putting up :thumb:


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

:lol: "a couple of shelves"


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Tomas s said:


> looking great. post up some storage sulutions too.


Heres my storage solution.


----------



## Tomas s (Nov 2, 2008)

looking awsome.!


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

EthanCrawford said:


> Heres my storage solution.


tool chest envy :thumb: :argie:


----------



## morf (Feb 1, 2011)

i'd love a nice clean garage but i do too much spraying/welding and engine work for it to be clean.


----------



## ice2ice (Aug 5, 2009)

You want storage?



















This was before the doors went in. Didn't make a picture since.


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

F1 CJE UK said:


>


That is Lush :argie:


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

bug.mania said:


> i can show one of the units and the container but not the rest (confidentuality thing :wall: )
> 
> one of the units (smallest)  a mess at the mo but can get 2 cars in pluss all the stock thats in there
> 
> ...


Like the Beetle


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

MSD1540 said:


> Mine is still work in progress!! I just need a couple more shelves putting up :thumb:


PMSL - excellent.


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

A18XVM said:


> Like the Beetle


yeah only been restoring it for the last 3years but WILL be racing it next year


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

I thought that Scooby was in a kitchen at first. HA.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Here's a picture of my garage just after I finished a makeover last autumn...

And here's the full thread :thumb: ...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=192489


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Jacktdi said:


> I thought that Scooby was in a kitchen at first. HA.


:lol:

Sadly it's not the Scooby's normal home , its only promoted to the front garage when its having some TLC. I have a wooden 2 car garage at the back which i plan to get up to scratch this year:thumb:


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

yetizone said:


> Here's a picture of my garage just after I finished a makeover last autumn...
> 
> And here's the full thread :thumb: ...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=192489


mega job, thanks for the tip with the floor paint in your guide, Is that floor paint widely available online ?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

F1 CJE UK said:


> mega job, thanks for the tip with the floor paint in your guide, Is that floor paint widely available online ?


Welcome :thumb:

Regal paints are here...

http://www.regalpaints.co.uk/

And the specific paint I used (light grey X 20 Litres at £48.50)...

http://www.regalpaints.co.uk/modules/shop/view.asp?Prodcode=paint04

EDIT: If anyone decides to use this one pack paint, its imperative that sufficient paint curing time is left before car tyres make contact with the fresh paint surface. I left it three to four weeks or so and then used four old carpet mats where the tyres made contact. Had no problems.


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

thanks, I painted my garage last summer and I have had issues with tyre marks, only really gave it a week to dry, will check that web site out. 

Do you still use carpet mats now ?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes, just as a precaution really as I always reverse straight into the garage when the tyres are still warm. Hot / warm tyres have a tendency to bond rather aggressively to a new paint surface. Carpet tiles are just the economy rubber backed type ones from B&Q. Work a treat.


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

This is our little joint:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Where James? All I see is a very nice looking GTR!


----------



## CJS-086 (Mar 1, 2010)

This used to be my Garage, unfortunately I have been booted out as the owner is selling the house. So now in the process of moving into my Parents garage...


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

ant_s said:


> Where James? All I see is a very nice looking GTR!


Thats GTR is sitting im my unit, through the door is the waiting room/office, upstairs is storage, its clean and tidy in that pic, its not always as clutter free :lol:


----------



## MSD1540 (Oct 29, 2010)

I wish my garage set up was like paranoid73's: -









See more garage photos and whole thread here: -
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=174704


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

MSD1540 said:


> I wish my garage set up was like paranoid73's: -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks awesome to me


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

Another of mine as its a bit neater now


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

For an old car...an old garage :driver:


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

loverly bug you have


----------

